# Ork War Boss Kit?



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

This may seem silly, but I struggle with the best kit for my War Boss. 

The mighty Power Klaw (Str. 10) or Huge Choppa (Str. 7) simply use a Choppa (Str. 5).

The debate arises for me because the War Boss is the only one in the entire army that has a chance at going first on the charge against space marines. I always use space marines as my comparison as . . . you see them a lot. 

Neither the Power Klaw nor the Huge Choppa will grant an additional attack for ccw. However, on the charge the Huge Choppa Boss or the Choppa Boss will be at Int5! But it's not a power weapon. 

The Choppa / Huge Choppa Boss(es) seems to go with the theory "if you throw enough mud against the wall some of it will stick".

An angry Ork War Boss with Choppa, Slugga, Squid, Armor, Cybork and Boss Pole is pretty cheap and can dish out a lot of Str.6 attacks on the charge. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Power klaw everytime. The part that is most useful IMO is actually the negating armour save bit. Orks don't have the best anti MEQ in the world , all of their ranged stuff with high AP is one shot and in the hand of an ork. 

I've had games where ive caused stupid amout of wounds only for them to be saved. Ignoring armour saves should be any orks priority.

The S10 is an enourmous bonus as it not only means you wound on 2's all the time but you cause instant death on pretty much everything. Also when against tanks 5 S10 attacks on the rear armour does hurt and on most tanks thats an automatic penetrating.

They look dead kill too :biggrin:.

My normal (or at least it will be) build for my warboss is "Power Klaw , Attack Squig , Eavy Armour , Cybork Body , Bosspole".


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Save yourself the future annoyance, PK for sure with attack squig, sure High strengh can be good or an extra attack but that all accounts for squat when the enemy make their saves 
Just live with the fact that you are stricking last like most of your troops but live in the knowledge that if they dont kill you, you will kill them.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

OK. Thanks guys. Fortunately . . . Assault on Black Reach comes with a power klaw toting War Boss.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I understand you're dilemna, I had a bit of confusion when i first started kitting my Boss butyeah as the others have said that PK you give to your boss is absolutely invaluable as it its dead killy and more importantly ignores armour saves and its among the most relaible anti-tank weapons we Orks have. They really should have made the Big Choppa a power weapon or at least give it 2D6 armour pen, otherwise there's really no incentive to get it


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

honestly.. the attack squig sounds good... but 4 Attacks basic + 1 in the charge is enough!
the 15 points can be spend much better...

Well I have to admit I play games around 1000-1500 and then I need those 15 points.
anyway... 
Go with the claw and always with the cybork! nothing is better!
S10 ignoring saves... kill the tanks... kill the big beasts... go get em!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Sure taking a PK sacrifices your ability to strike first against MEQs, but MEQs also have armor that you really want your klaw against. Plus, the klaw can take down vehicles too. My warboss is my monolith killer.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

If you accept that you will nearly always strike last, it makes the debate much easier. I think the nearly universal kit ihas already been mentioned but I'll echo it. PK, Squig, 'eavy armor, cybork body, bosspole. Personally, I love the squig as it is simply insurance, I think 15 points is well worth any str 10 attack. Since warbosses are usually found with tehir Nobz squad you'll almost always be outnumbered by what you charge or by what's charging you, every extra attack helps when you are out bodied 2 to 1.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

What does a squig do anyway?


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Bonus attack and the chance to add a squigly beast somewhere on the model.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

The extra attack really does help too, so it's a must-have if you have the points to spend on it. The more str. 10 attacks the better!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a 15 points very well spent to me then 

How often do you get to spend points on a Usefull Upgrade that actually makes your model look Badass..


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

As many times as you can add a Squigly Beast to a model.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Warboss Dakka said:


> If you accept that you will nearly always strike last, it makes the debate much easier. I think the nearly universal kit ihas already been mentioned but I'll echo it. PK, Squig, 'eavy armor, cybork body, bosspole. Personally, I love the squig as it is simply insurance, I think 15 points is well worth any str 10 attack. Since warbosses are usually found with tehir Nobz squad you'll almost always be outnumbered by what you charge or by what's charging you, every extra attack helps when you are out bodied 2 to 1.


Not to gripe, but why do a lot of ork players just stick bosspoles on anything that can hold one? You can only reroll once, and almost every squad has a nob. And honestly, the boss will die before the nob, since he has 31 wounds. I personally make my bosses like this: 

Warboss, PK, skorcha, squig, eavy and if I have the points cybork.

The skorcha is iffy, but if it gets to fire it always makes up its points x5+ :grin:

Squigs are really nice. 15pts for a s10 hit? Sounds good to me, a lot of armies would kill for that. That 1 attack could be a heaping pile of land raider under his boot.

'eavy armor is a must, cybork however, I haven't used all that much. I'm choosing where I assault (BW), so I'm not going to assault into power weapons, and I'm not getting shot. And honestly, if you're taking multiple invulnerables, you're in trouble!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Grimskul25 said:


> They really should have made the Big Choppa a power weapon or at least give it 2D6 armour pen, otherwise there's really no incentive to get it


And make Orks even more unstoppable. No offence but I see some ork army builds as the cheesiest fluffiest armies ever. Hordes of ork boyz. Will almost never run away and loads of attacks. Oh and it fits in with the fluff perfectly.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Power klaw is the default choice.

I think it's reasonable to have a warboss with big choppa if you have two warbosses. He does get to strike before stuff and wounds most targets on a 2+ when charging. It obviously does less damage than a PK, but you take less hits back.

It goes without saying that this would be in a unit containing at least one power klaw, obviously.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

Use a power claw its very powerful in the hands of the warboss; I'd reccomend putting the boss in a nob squad with a painboy and banner guy then he gets +1 WS and Feel No Pain so he's dead hard and will always survive to make his power claw attacks.

Friend of mine does that and it normally takes my entire army firepower to kill two nobs.

MVL.


----------

